# reparacion de amplificadore de audio



## pedrolaza (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola para todos los participantes del post, he leido algunos y me ha ayudado a solucionar ciertas fallas de mi equipo, mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un amplificador denon avr 3300, este es mi equipo para mi estudio y hace aproximadamente 6 meses me fallo luego de apagarlo. al siguiente dia lo quise encender y no hay nada de audio.

lo he abierto y revisado las tarjetas una por una y la falla critica que he encontrado han sido los capacitores de la fuente, estos estan hinchados y si los agitas son una caja con una piedra por dentro, (12000uf, 63v), compre los repuestos los he colocado y aun sigue la falla. este equipo cuandos e enciende se activa un relay, cuando ya el equipo esta listo para usarse suena otro relay y este el que no suena sin esto mi etapa de audio esta poir fuera, y es aqui dode quiero que me ayuden a ver si puedo salvar mi equipo...

esta abierto el tema para todas la preguntas necesarias...


----------



## danieldupero (Abr 16, 2011)

Hola, el otro relay es la proteccion de los parlantes, , tendrias que probar si hay señal del otro lado del relay, sino, es muy probable que se alla quemado una salida y se active la proteccion
suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2011)

Revisaste los fusibles ?
Los puentes rectificadores ?
Que tensiones tiene ahora tu fuente ?


----------



## carlos zamora (May 1, 2011)

Se me hace que tiene una de las etapas de salida quemada o un parlante roto.


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

Tenes el esquema del mismo? para indicarte para hacer algunas mediciones, probalo sin la salid de parlantes y con el control de volumen al mínimo y fijate si hace lo mismo


----------



## rosbuitre (May 6, 2011)

pedrolaza dijo:


> Hola para todos los participantes del post, he leido algunos y me ha ayudado a solucionar ciertas fallas de mi equipo, mi problema es el siguiente, tengo un amplificador denon avr 3300, este es mi equipo para mi estudio y hace aproximadamente 6 meses me fallo luego de apagarlo. al siguiente dia lo quise encender y no hay nada de audio.
> 
> lo he abierto y revisado las tarjetas una por una y la falla critica que he encontrado han sido los capacitores de la fuente, estos estan hinchados y si los agitas son una caja con una piedra por dentro, (12000uf, 63v), compre los repuestos los he colocado y aun sigue la falla. este equipo cuandos e enciende se activa un relay, cuando ya el equipo esta listo para usarse suena otro relay y este el que no suena sin esto mi etapa de audio esta poir fuera, y es aqui dode quiero que me ayuden a ver si puedo salvar mi equipo...
> 
> esta abierto el tema para todas la preguntas necesarias...



Hola
Cuando se activa uno de los relay el equipo se apaga?, estoy reparando un Meridian de un amigo y salta un relay de protección general y te corta la entrada del toroidal de entrada por protección, tiene  transistores de potencia de uno de los canales en corto.

Slds
Osvaldo



pandacba dijo:


> Tenes el esquema del mismo? para indicarte para hacer algunas mediciones, probalo sin la salid de parlantes y con el control de volumen al mínimo y fijate si hace lo mismo



Desde este link se pueden bajar el service manual 

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=45996"]http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download.php?fileid=45996

Slds
Osvaldo


----------

